# The Nazi Fly Trap - Poland - 2012 - 2014



## Derelict-UK (Nov 7, 2014)

Nicknamed the ‘Fly trap’ This is located at an old mining complex that was taken over and used to generate power in WWII. There is a small underground system and various concrete surface buildings. One of which is a circular concrete structure. Many people think it is a cooling tower base but there were two other cooling towers (made from wood) on the lower section. It made no sense to build a concrete tower or one at this level. 

Another rumour is that the Germans were experimenting with anti-gravity projects. ‘Die Glocke’ (The Bell) was reportedly a project that could change a magnetic field and therefor, gravity. Die Glocke was worked on by Hitler selected scholars and was a bell shape. It was said to contain 2 containers filled with a substance called Xerum 525, which resembled mercury. The Bell (Which was part of the Nazi’s ‘Wunderwaffe’ or secret weapon collection) was 2.7m wide and 4.5m high. It was powered by cables running from a nearby large power plant just meters away. The cables were fed into the concrete 'fly trap' structure. According to reports, radiation that was emitted from the Bell device killed some scientists. Those who were not killed by the radiation were murdered by the German guards. In 1945, 60 scientists who worked on the project were murdered and buried in a mass grave.

I originally visited the Fly Trap in 2012. At this point it had not turned into a museum and was overgrown/neglected. We saw the Fly Trap as a raw area, electric cables that once powered the internal steel structure were half buried, holes were strewn about giving it an ankle damaging atmosphere. It has since been loaned off the Polish Government (who own all underground structures in Poland and lease them out) and has been turned into a museum. As the people who leased the site were preparing the museum, they uncovered a tunnel network which we had no idea lay there (I must have walked past it!) Although they did excavate the entrances so we would have not seen them.

Here I show you some before and after pictures and some totally new ones 

The Fly Trap structure:

1. (2012)






2. (2012)





3. (2012)





4. (2014)





5. (2014)





The Power Plant:

6. (2012)





7. (2014)





One of the many destroyed surface buildings:

8. (2012)





9. (2012)





10. (2012)





11. 2014, behind a fence!





The following images are new since 2012:

12. The tunnels entrance that was excavated...





13.





14.





15.





16.





Going underground...

17. 





18. This runs down to a sealed off stream 300 meters down.





19.





19.





20. Looking back up the 300m tunnels...





21.





22.





23.





24.





25. (well, I had to have a go!!)





26.





27.





28.





29.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 7, 2014)

Love this! those bunker corridors!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 7, 2014)

That is one amazing site there..enjoyed reading the history as well. .its amazing what the Germans were experimenting with..no wonder the Americans took so many Germany scientists back with them.with the guarantee of safety. Thank you for that great report.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice one, I like that and as above, enjoyed the history


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2014)

Very interesting thank you.


----------



## Newage (Nov 7, 2014)

like that a lot, looks like poland is the new explore location.

newage


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2014)

Their stonehenge may be rubbish, but their tunnels look fantastic! 
Nice to see you back on here with a cracking report, top drawer!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone, there is more to come (better ), just the history is taking a while but need to do them justice!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 7, 2014)

Bit different but very interesting! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## tonyrad (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the before and after


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 7, 2014)

There's been a lot of programmes on the telly recently about this and other Nazi structures,very interesting thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunning collection,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 7, 2014)

Superb work there, thats for taking the time & showing us


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 7, 2014)

No problemo, report 2 is coming up in the next hour


----------

